# How Many of These Books Do You Own?



## OPC'n (Jan 26, 2009)

Monergism Books declares, "[these books] deserve a permanent place on your bookshelf". How many do you have? I only have four of them and none of them are from Owen....heard he's a hard read! 

ESV Study Bible 
ESV Reformation Study Bible
The Institutes of Christian Religion by John Calvin
A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith 2nd Edition by Dr. Robert L. Reymond
Institutes of Elenctic Theology, 3 vol. set by Francis Turretin 
A Body of Divinity by Thomas Watson 
The Christian in Complete Armour by William Gurnall 
The Glory of Christ by John Owen 
The Holy Spirit by John Owen
Religious Affections by Jonathan Edwards
The Doctrine of God by John Frame


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 26, 2009)

I have all but the Frame. The Owen works I have not as presented there (the abridged paperbacks) but in his Complete Works. As for the Frame, I'm not sure I'm terribly inclined to buy it, given all the other works I've got on Theology proper and on Covenant theology - though if I thought there was a good reason to get it I might.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 26, 2009)

The top 3 ones and maybe one more of them in a collection of Edwards works that I have.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 26, 2009)

From your list, just these.


The Institutes of Christian Religion by John Calvin

A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith 2nd Edition by Dr. Robert L. Reymond

The Christian in Complete Armour by William Gurnall


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 26, 2009)

I have all but Reymond and Frame, and I don't have any plans to buy those.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm wondering why Monergism thinks Frame and Reymond deserve a permanent place on our bookshelf.


----------



## larryjf (Jan 26, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Monergism Books declares, "[these books] deserve a permanent place on your bookshelf". How many do you have? I only have four of them and none of them are from Owen....heard he's a hard read!




ESV Study Bible 
ESV Reformation Study Bible
The Institutes of Christian Religion by John Calvin
A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith 2nd Edition by Dr. Robert L. Reymond
The Christian in Complete Armour by William Gurnall 
The Holy Spirit by John Owen
The Doctrine of God by John Frame

And i have "A Body of Divinity by Thomas Watson" digitally.

This one's on my "books to get" list...
Institutes of Elenctic Theology, 3 vol. set by Francis Turretin


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 26, 2009)

sjonee said:


> I'm wondering why Monergism thinks Frame and Reymond deserve a permanent place on our bookshelf.



There are many who think that Frame is the bee's knees... I'm just not inclined to agree, nor am I particularly inclined to buy what seems to a bloated text like his on which I've already got several that I know are solid and, I expect, far more edifying.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jan 26, 2009)

I have four. But I don't think much of their list either.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 26, 2009)

Gomarus said:


> I have four. But I don't think much of their list either.


----------



## beej6 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have five... but like a lot of my books, some are bought and never fully read. I have enough trouble keeping up with my Bible reading!

I read Reymond a long time ago, it's probably on the list as the best recent reformed systematic theology. Probably a different thread but are there any (other) good recent Reformed systematics? 

I just read parts of Berkhof last year and while a bit dry are certainly clear and accessible to this layman.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Jan 26, 2009)

I've got six of them. Reymond really comes in handy and Calvin and Edwards cannot be lived without. I don't think I could breathe if John and Jonathan were not by my side on the shelf... 

I need more of the Puritans, but own the essentials of the Great Ones: Bunyan, Owen, etc.

But where, O where is Spurgeon on the list???


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 26, 2009)

The "cult" of the ESV is getting a little silly.

Why would you need to TWO ESV study Bibles?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 26, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> The "cult" of the ESV is getting a little silly.
> 
> Why would you need to TWO ESV study Bibles?



Probably because they are two newest study bibles. But I do agree.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 26, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> The "cult" of the ESV is getting a little silly.
> 
> Why would you need to TWO ESV study Bibles?


----------



## FenderPriest (Jan 26, 2009)

sjonee said:


> *ESV Study Bible *
> ESV Reformation Study Bible
> *The Institutes of Christian Religion by John Calvin*
> A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith 2nd Edition by Dr. Robert L. Reymond
> ...



Bold is what I've got.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Jan 26, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> The "cult" of the ESV is getting a little silly.
> 
> Why would you need to TWO ESV study Bibles?



Because some of us are so scattered that we need a Bible in every room of every place where we live and work, just to keep from losing them or tearing apart the house in a futile search on Sunday morning!


----------



## yeutter (Jan 26, 2009)

I have all but Reymond, Grunall, and Frame. No particular reason I do not have those three. Just haven't purchased them yet. 
Owen may be a diffiuclt read but he is unmatched.
Is there any other Clarkian systematics/dogmatics besides Reymond?


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 26, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Monergism Books declares, "[these books] deserve a permanent place on your bookshelf". How many do you have? I only have four of them and none of them are from Owen....heard he's a hard read!
> 
> ESV Study Bible
> ESV Reformation Study Bible
> ...



All of the above list. Yes, Owen is a difficult, but very profitable, read.

As to the "cult of ESV," it has nothing to do with that. The _Reformation Study Bible_ is useful for the GREAT articles and notes. The _ESV Study Bible _is simply the most complete one published in English for any translation. I also have the _NIV Study Bible_ and the _NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible_ and don't even like the NIV. Same situation would be true of multiple NASB study Bibles with different helps.

I also have the Battles and Beveridge translations of Calvin's Institutes. Does that qualify me as a devotee of the "cult of Calvin" (please . . . please . . . please . . . pick me!). 

I'm "sure" that ALL of you NKJV guys probably want to have both the _MacArthur Study Bible (NKJV)_ AND the _Blackaby Study Bible_.


----------



## Theogenes (Jan 26, 2009)

Got nine,read seven!


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jan 26, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> I have all but Reymond and Frame, and I don't have any plans to buy those.



Out of curiousity, is there a particular reason for not getting Reymond's systematic?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 26, 2009)

matthew11v25 said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > I have all but Reymond and Frame, and I don't have any plans to buy those.
> ...



I think there are several better, and I especially do not appreciate the way he attacks doctrines like the Eternal Generation of the Son.


----------



## jawyman (Jan 26, 2009)

I was somewhat surprised to find in my library all of the books mentioned.


----------



## S. Spence (Jan 26, 2009)

I own

ESV Reformation Study Bible
The Institutes of Christian Religion by John Calvin
A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith 2nd Edition by Dr. Robert L. Reymond
The Christian in Complete Armour by William Gurnall 

Although I like the ESV, our Church uses NIV and so I've started bringin my 'Spirit of the Reformation' NIV study Bible. I had sort of forgotten just how good a study aid it was.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jan 26, 2009)

S. Spence said:


> I own
> 
> Although I like the ESV, our Church uses NIV and so I've started bringin my 'Spirit of the Reformation' NIV study Bible. I had sort of forgotten just how good a study aid it was.



Eventhough I like the study Bibles in the ESV, I think the Spirit of the Reformation study Bible is the best executed SB, even though it is in the NIV. I do not know why the ESV Reformation study Bible was printed with out the creeds and confessions in the back!


----------



## Zenas (Jan 26, 2009)

ESV=Inspired. 

*I have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## matt01 (Jan 26, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Monergism Books declares, "[these books] deserve a permanent place on your bookshelf". How many do you have? I only have four of them and none of them are from Owen....heard he's a hard read!



I only have _A Body of Divinity_ by Thomas Watson, and have little inclination to get many of the remaining books on the list.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 26, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> I have all but Reymond and Frame, and I don't have any plans to buy those.



Great minds think alike!


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 26, 2009)

I only own these three:

*ESV Study Bible
ESV Reformation Study Bible
The Institutes of Christian Religion by John Calvin*


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 26, 2009)

I have these:


The Institutes of Christian Religion by John Calvin
A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith 2nd Edition by Dr. Robert L. Reymond [not sure which edition; I got it back in 2000 or 2001]
Institutes of Elenctic Theology, 3 vol. set by Francis Turretin [only vol. 3]
The Glory of Christ by John Owen [in vol. 1 of his _Works_]
The Doctrine of God by John Frame


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jan 26, 2009)

I have all but the ESV Study Bible and the book by Frame.


----------



## Jon Peters (Jan 26, 2009)

All but Gurnall.

-----Added 1/26/2009 at 07:27:09 EST-----



sans nom said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > Monergism Books declares, "[these books] deserve a permanent place on your bookshelf". How many do you have? I only have four of them and none of them are from Owen....heard he's a hard read!
> ...



No inclination to get Calvin's Institutes?


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jan 26, 2009)

Jon Peters said:


> All but Gurnall.
> 
> -----Added 1/26/2009 at 07:27:09 EST-----
> 
> ...





Not meant to offend anyone, the comment then response just cracked me up! Its been a long day! 

I was thinking atleast get the Institutes to leave them on your shelf so you look like a good Calvinist!


----------

